# A-Basin opens Wed.



## dq (Apr 25, 2005)

earliest ever opening in 61 years:

Ski Racing - Wednesday opening will be earliest ever for A-Basin


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

This may be the frst time that the inbounds douchebags beat me to the snow!!

that sucks.

they must be blowing pretty agressively up there!


----------



## mr. compassionate (Jan 13, 2006)

_Water-aren't you jut the hard core stud. I wish I could be just like you and look down at 95% of all skiiers, must make a inconsequential turd like you feel great. Small man's complex? I ski mostly inbounds and could kick your ass up and down the slopes._


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

mr. compassionate said:


> _Water-aren't you jut the hard core stud. I wish I could be just like you and look down at 95% of all skiiers, must make a inconsequential turd like you feel great. Small man's complex? I ski mostly inbounds and could kick your ass up and down the slopes._



wow, I usually don't make claims about people I don't even know, but you're obviously a REALLY good inbounds skier, you must just tear those blue groomers to shreds.

Most folks on here know I'm only part asshole & am joking (at least 1/2 joking anyways!), if everyone got off their lazy lift riding asses, I'd have to work harder to get my turns, now I wouldn't want that now would I? 

I rode inbounds for my first 18 years, I just got sick of waiting in line & dealing with traffic, now I ride fresh 5 minutes from my door most days. I know there's still fun to be had inbounds, I just don't think it's worth dealing with the likes of you!! lol

you're a little too sensitive bud, must come from being so compassionate.


----------



## twitch (Oct 16, 2003)

Douchebag: an individual who has an over-inflated sense of self worth, compounded by a low level of intellegence, behaving ridiculously in front of colleagues with no sense of how moronic he appears.

After reading through all of the definitions offered, I believe this to be the most accurate description of the scene WWPR might be decribing can be found at resorts.....stop and think, yes, you've seen this scene.

As far as blowing really hard, my neighbor is the marketing & events manager up there and her lips looked really chapped last night so I think KT's right....

As far as ass kicking up and down slopes go, WWPR's wife would take both of you little ladies, so quit your complaining and grab the stix or board like the rest of us gapers and just rejoyce that there will be something for everyone to do soon.....

P.S. Yes, it IS small mans complex! You must be a doctor or sumthin....I've got this rash.....


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

cock.


----------



## BozonePaddler (Sep 15, 2004)

*Ski Report*

Snowpack looks a little thin from the Webcam...

http://www.arapahoebasin.com/?page=site/text&nav_id=031722aaea319b3070c960dfa6aeeb65


----------



## FLOWTORCH (Mar 5, 2004)

Wow, what a sight. 

Look at all those inbounds douchebags. They must be hard core.


----------



## Phillips (Feb 19, 2004)

FLOWTORCH said:


> Wow, what a sight.
> 
> Look at all those inbounds douchebags. They must be hard core.


The trees look sick!!


----------



## randomnature (Jun 10, 2007)

I'd still rather be sitting on that lift instead of sitting on my ass in the office.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

Come on now the real pow is found by sled!! I skined and hiked untill I could afford sleds. It does not matter how you get there. As long as you get the face shots. As far as inbound goes thats a matter of choice. If you don't have backcountry skills stay the hell out and ski inbounds or just... Stay Out!


----------



## watahwatah (Jul 5, 2006)

*2 Questions*

I got two questions I'm not sure about...

1) What is "Pow", some type of Batman reference?

2) Do people really ski on trees?


----------



## liam dunn (May 12, 2005)

i thought it was fun


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

So did anybody ski today?

Let's hear it. I know someone did. Fess up.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

watahwatah said:


> I got two questions I'm not sure about...
> 
> 1) What is "Pow", some type of Batman reference?
> 
> 2) Do people really ski on trees?


 
Are you serious?!! "POWDER"


----------



## Peev (Oct 24, 2003)

> So did anybody ski today?


Yeah, and it was surprisingly decent, better than what I expected. Much better than working. I got there about noon and the line was 15 minutes, and each run the wait time was shorter. By two it was a two minute wait and by three I rode right up to the chair. As far as the snow goes it was spring skiing, hard at first and slushy by mid afternoon. Everyone was smiling ear to ear. I wouldn't pay to go, or even think of going this weekend. The water is low, not much skiing going on anywhere else even in the bc, so yeah, it was fucking great!


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

shady said:


> Come on now the real pow is found by sled!! I skined and hiked untill I could afford sleds. It does not matter how you get there. As long as you get the face shots. As far as inbound goes thats a matter of choice. If you don't have backcountry skills stay the hell out and ski inbounds or just... Stay Out!


SHHHHHHHUUUSHHH!!


what he meant to say was that the best BC turns in the state are at Loveland or Berthoud pass, not really worth riding anywhere else.

sleds suck, they smell bad, they're always breaking & costing more $$, they make your arms sore, you gotta buy a bigger truck....

you don't want one.

really.


----------



## shady (Jun 7, 2006)

Yah you are correct Loveland RULES!!! Sleds are dirty, cost $$ to run and the cross country **** are always bitchin about sleds. Waterwind is right you should not waste your time in the BC its INBOUNDS from here on out!! Keystone at night would be best!! HAHAHA:twisted:


----------



## Waterwindpowderrock (Oct 11, 2003)

exactly!

look at the avatar, this stuff sucks!


----------

